# Dead Rabbit White Edition - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (15/5/18)

WHITE WABBITS!!!

Need I say more. Dead Rabbit White and Full Midnight Edition have arrived. Grab them while stocks last!!!





https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-dead-rabbit-rda-heathen-hellvape-1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

The white looks very nice!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (16/5/18)

Wascally white wabbits!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (16/5/18)

Thats going to look guuuud on a White Asmodus Lustro!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

The thing is - if its a White Rabbit - it can't be a Dead Rabbit !

Dammit Wabbit - hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

